# FreeBSD on EBook machines?



## Spartrekus (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello,

Has someone already found a possibility to install and run FreeBSD on an Ebook (kindle,...)?

I looked at Youtube but haven't found much extraordinary installation in that direction.

thank you


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 27, 2017)

I think Kindle's are pretty locked down, and would probably be more trouble than they're worth to unlock.  Maybe even illegal.  Ebook readers are rapidly declining in sales, because everyone just uses their cell phone or tablet instead.  They say the sales volume of ebooks has gone down dramatically, and paper is coming back, because (this is surprizing for me) - people prefer paper for their pulp fiction ...


----------



## Criosphinx (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a Kobo Mini which has and ARM Cortex A8 CPU (armv7) and uses a microsd for the system and storage

I've seen Debian running on it. I guess it would possible to run FreeBSD 

https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222123

it seems NetBSD works, but there is not much info about this. The links lead to japanese blogs

https://wiki.netbsd.org/users/jun/kobo/


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 27, 2017)

wow many thanks

It would be great to have an ebook reader with Linux to read and work anywhere outside.

The website look interesting. I found this amazing video:


----------

